# Most potent strain



## rednose (Sep 6, 2011)

Im getting ready to place a order on some seeds and just wondering what you guys think is some of the most potent out here on the market. Everybody talks about kush being the best out here but I wanna try something different.


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## mr_chow (Sep 6, 2011)

1) bruce banner
2) presidential kush
3) shoreline


...my top 3, in order.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 6, 2011)

Well lot's of ppl here praise the heaven Larry OG and Satori.

Have bought both and will pop some seeds in 2 months more or else.


----------



## Locked (Sep 6, 2011)

Larry OG by Cali Connection....but it is a Kush. Kandy Kush...oh wait it is a Kush. Power Kush....hmmmm I am seeing a pattern here....lol


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 6, 2011)

Im still a virgin to the kush I personally cant wait to grow some I would LOVE some of that larry. . . . .


----------



## v35b (Sep 6, 2011)

I've got some Kushage,and Bermese Kush going..HUMMM


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 7, 2011)

AK47. Might be old school. But don't ever under estimate her.


----------



## rednose (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies I haven't tried the larry og yet and after a little bit of reading how everybodys talking about it might have to try some. Has anyone tried the tahoe og kush is it as good as Larry


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Sep 7, 2011)

G13xHash Plant from Sensi is still the highest THC tested plant ever by Hightimes Magazine.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Sep 7, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> AK47. Might be old school. But don't ever under estimate her.


beat me too it, i agree 100% nothing like a great grown ak47


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 11, 2011)

I got some White Russians growing right now...That is a White Widow x AK47 hybrid. Don't know how good it is but I am looking forward to finding out


----------



## Couchlocked (Nov 27, 2011)

By far the strongest I have had is Herijuana. I have another of her going right now at around 4 weeks and a clone in the cabinet. I have been told KO Kush is even stronger and with a better taste. It is embarrassing to say this but after my last Heri harvest, I have no idea where the next month went. I have zero recollection of any of that time. The best part about her is that she has little odor. Smells more like coffee than anything. She has no taste to speak of. Too much and she will ABSOLUTELY put you to sleep.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 24, 2012)

I really really like kush strains, bubba kush isy fav tho. Or GWS


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 25, 2012)

Reviving the old thread? Still say AK. Got that sativa high, super potent, yields better than prob any strain you will ever grow when done right. Who doesnt like that combo?


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just made me want to try em lol. Didn't realize it was old thread lol


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 25, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Reviving the old thread? Still say AK. Got that sativa high, super potent, yields better than prob any strain you will ever grow when done right. Who doesnt like that combo?



Interesting, chef!  I just dug out a film canister labelled "Lowlife AK47" with 6 beans in it :hubba:  I bought them several years ago and never got around to sprouting them.  Are you familiar with Lowlife AK?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 25, 2012)

AV  that auto AK is def one of the top yielding autos out there...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 25, 2012)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> AV  that auto AK is def one of the top yielding autos out there...



Yee haaa .  Thanks, JAAM!


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 25, 2012)

Me and autos dont play nice. So IDK. But now I got the itch to get a pack of Serious Seeds AK47. I heard there is some gold in those packs.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 25, 2012)

Always wanted to score that oft spoken of "Cherry" phenotype AK47 :hubba: Got Jack47 goin atm, and it's stellar..


----------



## Markers (Mar 15, 2012)

Kush Kush in the bush


----------



## BryannaKush (May 14, 2012)

VaporNation said:
			
		

> Diablo OG and Louis IX OG have always been two of the strongest OG strains.



Louis IX OG is right here in front of me. Quite a stony strain.:icon_smile:


----------



## clodhopper (Oct 28, 2012)

Cannabis is a highly personal plant and questions like these are very subjective, so i'll give my opinion

rednose, ive grown probably 150 store bought strains since the late 90's and have grown them indoor and out.  Its my view that by by far, the most potent cannbis are long flowering sativa strains such as Dr. Grinspoon by Barney's or Golden Tiger.  These equatorial sativa's can take a full 5-6 months to mature, but thc levels can exceed 25% and cbd levels which prohibit thc affect are very low which produces and extremely potency "high" of pshycodelic/lithographic mental effects that can transform the mind or send one into bouts of laughter that are painfull to endure.

The kushs and diesles are potent, but a well grownfullly matured  equatorial haze can take you higher in my mind.


----------



## Greenman (Mar 21, 2014)

I want a strain that grows fairly short, both in time and size , yet has a decent yield and potent bud for indoor hydro idiot proof strain, is that possible please? I have been told northern lights over and over , I just wanted to see, one more time  anyone? Agree? Disagree ? Thanks


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 21, 2014)

NL's good but I'd suggest the multiple Cup winning - Mataro Blue. A forgiving, superdense, Almost pure-Indica polyhybrid of BlueberryxMazarxBlackDomina that tastes amazing, smells like berry with a background pepper and a near-instant body buzz hit. I take mine at 70 days with the other 70 dayer strains and it's trich's are at 20%amber/80%milky/0%clear. Much better finished product in my opinion then the suggested 58-65 day flowering schedule.

If you want quality, it takes time and patience.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 21, 2014)

Now your making me want them too... The sativa part is what interests me.

Is she a long finisher the AK 47?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 22, 2014)

Greenman said:


> I want a strain that grows fairly short, both in time and size , yet has a decent yield and potent bud for indoor hydro idiot proof strain, is that possible please? I have been told northern lights over and over , I just wanted to see, one more time anyone? Agree? Disagree ? Thanks



 LOL--short plants, fast flowering time, large yield, killer potency, and idiot proof?  IMO, no, there is not such a strain out there.  If there was, everyone would be growing it.

 I can say that I was not impressed enough with Northern Lights to keep growing it.  It is okay, a good solid strain, but nothing really special.  What kind of high are you looking for?  Do you want something that slaps you down, some kind of couch-lock strain or do you want something a bit more cerebral or social or active?  Rather than looking for something that is fast, small, and potent (which can vary with the user), I would suggest looking for something that has the kind of high you want.


----------



## NorthstarNug (Mar 22, 2014)

AK 47, god bud, venum OG, hash plant haze,  pot of gold, and grapefruit haze would be a good start. If you could try and get a verity going. Switching it up always makes me apreceate a smoke I haven't had for a while. AK 47 or Cindy 99 are fast flowering Sativa's, the hash plant haze hade some sativa leaning plants and some hash plant dominant ones that came out of it seeds. If you can handle a plant that is peppery or hashy.


----------



## Greenman (Mar 24, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--short plants, fast flowering time, large yield, killer potency, and idiot proof?  IMO, no, there is not such a strain out there.  If there was, everyone would be growing it.
> 
> I can say that I was not impressed enough with Northern Lights to keep growing it.  It is okay, a good solid strain, but nothing really special.  What kind of high are you looking for?  Do you want something that slaps you down, some kind of couch-lock strain or do you want something a bit more cerebral or social or active?  Rather than looking for something that is fast, small, and potent (which can vary with the user), I would suggest looking for something that has the kind of high you want.



Definatly slapped down type of high I want to feel like a huge hunk of lead glued to the spot  heh heh with no pain no spasms


----------



## rascal (Mar 24, 2014)

Greenman said:


> Definatly slapped down type of high I want to feel like a huge hunk of lead glued to the spot  heh heh with no pain no spasms



Point of no return by Mandala Seeds gives a nice heavy couchlock effect  and the flowering time is only eight half weeks although they are regular seeds ! Infact ordered a pack today alongside Dutchpassion fem Orange Hill .
Anyone tried Mandalas  Hashberry ?  was going to give them a go but thought I would get a few reviews 1st ?


----------



## mutley (Mar 28, 2014)

Armageddon dont know whose strain it is but one hit monger.
Mutley


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2014)

rascal said:


> Point of no return by Mandala Seeds gives a nice heavy couchlock effect  and the flowering time is only eight half weeks although they are regular seeds ! Infact ordered a pack today alongside Dutchpassion fem Orange Hill .
> Anyone tried Mandalas  Hashberry ?  was going to give them a go but thought I would get a few reviews 1st ?




I really like Mandalas Hashberry. It tastes wonderful..It is a nice relaxing buzz.... It doesn't knock ya out, but is very nice. very easy to grow...short flowering time...nice plant.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 28, 2014)

rascal said:


> Point of no return by Mandala Seeds gives a nice heavy couchlock effect and the flowering time is only eight half weeks although they are regular seeds ! Infact ordered a pack today alongside Dutchpassion fem Orange Hill .
> Anyone tried Mandalas Hashberry ? was going to give them a go but thought I would get a few reviews 1st ?


 
I've been flowering hashberry for last 6 months.........  easy plant to grow...... stays short....... works well when topped....... left untopped it will grow a huge cola bud....... HB will show sex at about 6 weeks in veg....... not a heady high....... relaxing mello high.......... got a hashberry in the last week of flower now........ nice sweet fruity berry smell........ it does buckle my knees sometimes when I pack it in my solo vap.


----------



## rascal (Apr 1, 2014)

Cheers for the  Mandala Hashberry reviews guys. Will have to give it a try but Satoris  first on the list !:dancing:


----------

